# Motorhomefacts or any old chit chat?



## vilasalvas (Nov 14, 2006)

Over the years this excellent web site has slowly but surely declined into a general free-for-all notice board. Looking at the opening list of new topics, only around 25 per cent or so, actually refer to motorhomes. The topics can vary from cooking recipes all the way over Jenson Button’s F1 championship. I am sure that a lot of people want to know how to bake Soda Bread or worm their dogs, but this isn’t really what this site is all about – or am I missing the point somewhere?


----------



## MikeCo (Jan 26, 2008)

Yes


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Varity is the spice of life.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Double YES!!!!!!!!

tony


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

It's also about music, computers, food, motors, the Algarve, etc. etc. 

Dave


----------



## MikeCo (Jan 26, 2008)

If you look at a couple of the alternative sites you will see that a new topic appears very rarely and they are boring, I usually have a look and 5 minutes later I am back on here learning valuable information from like minded people and very occasionally offering advice.

Mike


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Wasn't this already covered the other week.................................yawn. Time for bed Zebedee said :wink:


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Thankfully you have missed the point by a country mile!!

Wouldn't it be boring if all we talked about was motorhomes?? :roll: :roll:

Instead of 40,000 members we would have about 400, and I wouldn't be one of them!! 8O

Dave 

P.S. You don't _*have *_to read the threads about soda bread and toxocara canis!! :wink:


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Briarose said:


> Wasn't this already covered the other week.................................yawn. Time for bed Zebedee said :wink:


I was just looking for it yes we have covered the same question before :wink:


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

OP - I see you have only made 23 posts in over 3 years.
If you feel there is not enough Motorhome specific material on the site, maybe you would like to contribute more?


----------



## Patrick_Phillips (Aug 17, 2006)

Hi Vilasalvas,
I think you may do as I do and check the Forum Index but not then filter out the non-motorhome threads.
I know I try to avoid being tempted into the Members Bar :twisted: - not always successfully :roll: 

Perhaps the way to look at MHF is that it is about motorhomes and the things that MHF members like to chat about when in, or wishing they were in, their MHs.
That makes it one heck of a broad church 8O 
and I, for one, hope it stays that way. Better than watching telly :wink: 

Patrick


----------



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

Hi vilasalvas,

This site is about everything motorhome and living. As a group we discuss anything and everything that pleases us.

Some subjects do not appeal, but others do. It is a great and downright great forum of like minded souls.

The fact that some will want to talk about outer space and others about dogs is what makes us really great.

I am sure you have a hobby other than motorhomes and you know what, someone on here will have the same hobby. Talk about it, enjoy it and join in with the banter on the threads that appeal to you.

Look forward to seeing you on a thread sometime.

Best regards

Chris


----------



## gdleeds (Mar 15, 2008)

must say I totally agree with vilasalvas 
he posted a valid point ... some member here do use the site as their own private chic chat site... very boring, other just like hijacking the threads for their own personal gratification.... its a motor home forum at the end of the day, if you must chat about total rubbish that some do, please do it elsewhere


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Here we celebrate with one another commiserate with one another, help each other through good times and bad, with our vans and our personal life.

Here we can dance away the hours with each other, for each other.

Here we can mourn the passing of a friend, whom many had never met but who touched our life through posts and waving hands.

Not just idle chit chat and not just about motorhomes either. 

You too are a member of this community do you really want it to be different?






Am feeling very sentimental for some reason!!!!!


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

gdleeds said:


> if you must chat about total rubbish that some do, please do it elsewhere


One man's rubbish is another man's hobbies :lol: :lol:


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Some members are showing their TRUE colours :roll: :roll: :roll: boring 

tony


----------



## gdleeds (Mar 15, 2008)

there seems to be a few sad cases about..... maybe the site should have 2 forums


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

The way this community is helping me in a totally off topic situation --with all the friendship --presents --cards --and good wishes and help and advice I don't think I would have coped.
Please don't knock it.
The topics are listed very nicely so make your own choices but don't knock us that have a different choice.
We are a forum of so many subjects the common denominator is we are MotoHomers.


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

If you study the list of subjects that are available to members, you'll see that it reflects LIFE as we know it. 

When AuntieSandra and I bought our first motorhome, we also bought into a LIFEstyle. That lifestyle involves other people and the consequent liaisons between and with them. If we were in the local pub, we would talk/chat/debate the same subject matter as we do on MotorhomeFacts. 

If I ask about the best way of boiling eggs, it's because I want to know. I might get the urge to boil an egg in the MH! :roll: 

Do legal folk only talk about the Law?
Do motor mechanics only talk about engines?
Do builders only talk about bricks and mortar?

Do motorhomers only talk about motorhomes? NO! 

We sometimes express interest in the welfare of our friends on this site. We offer support to those in trouble and commiserate when the going gets tough. 

We might sometimes talk about boiling eggs! 8) :wink:


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

Sorry ,I must disagree with the OP,the site is still very interesting and invaluable for technical information and advice,non motorhome related topics are there-if you want them 

I have been a member for a while now and still find out things I didn't know almost every day  

If you don't want to hear about dogs,don't click on the the pets forum,if you don't want to know about peoples ailments,don't click on the health and fitness forum,if you don't want to read political posts,don't click on the members bar etc... etc...

I read this forum every day,it is addictive,I have been shocked and angry at some posts,I have laughed so much at others I have nearly spilt my coffee on the keyboard(thanks Pusser),I have been inspired by some threads and moved to tears by others.

I find that it is a forum of people from wide ranging backgrounds with a common interest,we all love motorhomes please leave it how it is,there is nothing like it on the web.


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

vilasalvas said:


> .... am I missing the point somewhere?


Yes... but that's my personal view (and has no more value than yours).

Others have made the point that this forum is more than just motorhomes, it's a community and as such has a great diversity...

Suits me fine; if it didn't I'd be elsewhere :wink:

Just seen the time.... have to go and switch on me slow cooker :lol:

(that's twice it will have been in use today... had a super chicken curry, it took great strength of will to leave enough for a pasty tomorrow ...I'd give you the recipe but it was too good to share  )


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

xgx said:


> vilasalvas said:
> 
> 
> > .... am I missing the point somewhere?
> ...


Share with me I love curry!!!!!! Pleeeeeeease!!


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

carolgavin said:


> Share with me I love curry!!!!!! Pleeeeeeease!!


OK
.
.
.
.
.
on second thoughts.... no 

.
.
.
:wink:

(mind you, if this weekend had been on I might have brought some with me...... :BIG: )


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

xgx said:


> carolgavin said:
> 
> 
> > Share with me I love curry!!!!!! Pleeeeeeease!!
> ...


It is it is have just sent you a PM!!!!


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

I did have a little worry about this going off thread, don't ya just hate thread drift, but as it's about chit chat it's apposite.

Thanks for the pm Carol ..and you're still not getting th'receep  )


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Off topic*

The off topic department is there for exactly what it say on the tin - "off topic".

Speaing of going off topic, what colour are the curtains in the cabins on the Pride of York?

Russell


----------



## neilbes (Oct 16, 2006)

I think it has a lot to do with the time of year.

Lots of member say they use there vans all year,as i do but in general
things are a lot quieter, less people looking for vans, using their vans
and having problems with their vans.

so less van talk


----------



## duxdeluxe (Sep 2, 2007)

Firstly thanks to the OP for raising this subject and thanks also to the members who replied for putting their points of view in a reasonable manner; I can think of a few forums where the Emperor's new clothes have been commented upon, and the whole thing has degenerated rapidly into a slanging match and it's a credit to everyone on here that it has been kept constructive and on topic. I have visited other MH forums (one of which keeps chasing me because I hadn't logged on for a month or so) but keep coming back here precisely becuase it is *not* all about motorhomes. To be more accurate, not about motorhomes _per se_ but most often linked with a MH interest - e.g. Le Mans and motor racing.... a number use their vans regularly; cooking - everyone cooks, don't they?

In common with many others on here, I have never met anyone on here but have learnt a huge amount during the last 18 months, including the fact that ex sailors all tend to have the same sense of humour (thanks Pusser...). Yes, I agree that all topics tend to suffer from drift but that's the nature of the beast and responses that are giant ego trips for the poster tend to be ignored on here anyway, plus the fact that the moderators do an excellent (but little appreciated) job in keeping control over contentious subjects/responses. I think everyone tolerates or is amused by some of the rather off topic posts such as the curry/pasty one on here - the friendly banter certainly made me smile and took no time at all to scroll through back to the topic.

Thanks again for raising this as a debate - you can see by the replies why there are so many active members. Quality counts........

Cheers, and have a good week


----------



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

and finally.........

anyone who puts curry in a pasty should be..........( you choose)


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

ThursdaysChild said:


> and finally.........
> 
> anyone who puts curry in a pasty should be..........( you choose)


wary of indigestion :lol: :lol:


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

ThursdaysChild said:


> and finally.........
> 
> anyone who puts curry in a pasty should be..........( you choose)


You have never tasted it !! you should not comment on it till you have, If you put curry into a pasty, it becomes a Patty (Pattie), and a patty is a caribbean take on the good old fashioned Cornish Pasty.

I may also add it tastes wonderful.

Getting back on thread now, if all we spoke about was MH's, after about 6 views I would never return to the site, what is there to say about a MH, x amount of wheels (4 or 6), what Bhp, how to fix the electrics, how to fix the battery, as many people have said, it is a community and communities talk about varied topics.

If a person is only interested in one thread that is ok ! but you can't have a go at everyone else that have varied interests


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

I think you are looking at this forum slightly wrongly.
There is a lot of non motorhome threads on the forum, but they are an extra. All the facts about motorhomes are on the forum, and if not you only have to ask and they appear as if by magic.

Look at it this way. 

Its a buy one get one free, but you dont have to use the free one!


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

One of the members who has complained has imputted a lot of sound info on Camping sites and Motorhome facts but ---was also very pleased when he had packed up smoking and told the forum.
Now that was great and he shared it with us and I bet he felt good doing that as we all gave him a pat on the back.
That backs my point that the forum is great for a lot of Motorhomers who have other interest's (our health included) :wink:

Our sense of humour shows through and makes us happy as we are a merry little band :wink:


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

gdleeds said:


> there seems to be a few sad cases about..... maybe the site should have 2 forums


Yes please can I have a forum without him (who by the way has contributed to health and photography topics and absolutely hates anyone who doesn't confine themselves to the exact question that was raised).

So he should tell us who is or are the sad case(s) Gemmy Hezbez and carolgavin seem to be in the frame as they were the posters between his two contributions.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Heres a good example of why its good on here to discuss things other than MH's. 

I wanted a digital camera. I knew next to nothing about them. Now I could have gone to a review site or a specialist camera forum and be bombarded with Camera Geeks spouting technical info at me who I dont know from Adam and I would have been more confused. I trust the members on here (rightly or wrongly!) and thought I would get some honest opinions and advice. Within 4 hours I had loads of replies and advice and placed an order for a panasonic camera which turned out to be fantastic.

I also love the rants and arguments that we have on here and debates about anything and everything, its a good laugh.

I do know however from experience that if I have a MH specific problem that I can post on here and reliably, seriously and honestly members will flock to help.

BD


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

The words "_vote_" and "_feet_" spring to my mind. :wink:

Those who don't like what MHF and its 40,890 members have to offer are under no obligation to stay here. :?

Nobody will be terribly upset if they just quietly slink off and find a forum that suits them better!!

By the same token I doubt if many members are interested in reading their complaints . . . which make them equally guilty of precisely what they are complaining about!! 8O :roll: :roll:

Just a thought.

Dave


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

barryd said:


> Heres a good example of why its good on here to discuss things other than MH's.
> 
> I wanted a digital camera. I knew next to nothing about them. Now I could have gone to a review site or a specialist camera forum and be bombarded with Camera Geeks spouting technical info at me who I dont know from Adam and I would have been more confused. I trust the members on here (rightly or wrongly!) and thought I would get some honest opinions and advice. Within 4 hours I had loads of replies and advice and placed an order for a panasonic camera which turned out to be fantastic.
> 
> ...


All like "Who Wants to be a Millionaire!" :lol: I'll ask the audience.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Frank, It's ME :lol: :lol: :lol: ,he posted 1 min.after me,am I bovvered :wink: 
my shoulders are broad enough for any 'pork' remark 8) 

tony


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

MHF is a bit like the telly really - if you don't like the programme change the channel (topic) or switch off (go to another site) 8) 

When I first joined, I read everything (obviously had a lot more time then  ). Now I select either the topic or threads I particularly want to know about or if I'm up to a bit of aggro. I look in the Members Bar. If I'm wanting a good cry, I read Rainbow Bridge, a good laugh needs Carol's quiz threads etc. Not a lot of other sites offer such a range of emotions, knowledge and information.

I think such a lot of the quality comes from the style of Moderation (creep/creep/creep :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink: ). Actually, I do believe that.

Love it - please don't change.

Sue


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

gdleeds said:


> must say I totally agree with vilasalvas
> he posted a valid point ... some member here do use the site as their own private chic chat site... very boring, other just like hijacking the threads for their own personal gratification.... its a motor home forum at the end of the day, if you must chat about total rubbish that some do, please do it elsewhere


This topic has been done to death recently but there is a question that seems to go unanswered each time it comes up. Gdleeds I believe you may be the one to provide us with the illusive answer.

Here goes.

You claim to find off topic threads very boring yet you read them. You must be reading them in order to be bored by them. Why do you not simply confine yourself exclusively motorhome threads and thus illiminate your boredom?


----------



## iandsm (May 18, 2007)

*forums*

I don't want to take sides here and I won't but I do have a concern that the OP should be entitled to post a view, whether others agree with it or not, without being invited to quietly slink off if he does not like it. Is he not just as entitled to put his point as someone else who posts about soda bread or dog worming (Both of which are of interest to me, by the way) Is it the case that anyone who posts a view about forums that some don't agree with be be similarly told they don't have to stay and their view is of no interest to others.


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

The only niggle I get is when posters don't address the subject in the heading.  
Otherwise I only view posts the are of interest. :wink:


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

I agree the person who started the topic is entitled to his opinion
It was the person that wrote
if you must chat about total rubbish that some do, please do it elsewhere--
and--- there seems to be a few sad cases about..... 

Opinions are great but why start the insults --thats what I don't understand :wink:


----------



## iandsm (May 18, 2007)

*forums*

quote

Opinions are great but why start the insults --thats what I don't understand :wink:[/quote]

Yes, no place for insults. I thanked this poster because I agree its a valid point and the OP sould be allowed to make it. Of course, I did not realise you thought his post was insulting to you.


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

I don't think the OP insulted anyone, I do however think he left himself/herself open for the replies he has received due to the wording used in the original post..

You cant say:



> Over the years this excellent web site has slowly but surely declined into a general free-for-all notice board.
> 
> but this isn't really what this site is all about - or am I missing the point somewhere?


Has the site declined? I wouldn't know, not been around long enough

Isn't what the site is all about? How would he know, only 23 posts, doesn't look as if he gets involved any way.


----------



## TandH (Jul 6, 2008)

> Isn't what the site is all about? How would he know, only 23 posts, doesn't look as if he gets involved any way.


I don't think the number of posts a person makes can be an indication of how involved he/she is. I haven't made that many posts but continue to read the topics - in fact like many others I find the Forum quite addictive!!
I have noticed however that every time I contribute to a thread it dies!!! Wonder what that says???!!

Tom


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

Suenliam said:


> MHF is a bit like the telly really - if you don't like the programme change the channel (topic) or switch off (go to another site) 8)
> 
> Sue


I think that's the only gripe I've got Sue. If I tune into Panorama on the subject of the economy, I don't expect it to drift off half way through to the merits of the X-factor.

All too often that's what happens here (and I'll admit I've been guilty). For example, this thread is supposed to be about whether the site should narrowly focus on motorhome issues. Instead half way through we've drifted off into curry recipes for the slow cooker.

By all means such material should be posted, but in a thread about curry. Linked via a reply to this thread if we wish to maintain continuity.

I think this site is great and welcome the diversity. It would be boring & die if the only subject was motorhomes. However it does become tiresome when a lot of threads are diverted to in-jokes between some of the regulars.


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

*Re: forums*



iandsm said:


> I don't want to take sides here and I won't but I do have a concern that the OP should be entitled to post a view, whether others agree with it or not, without being invited to quietly slink off if he does not like it. Is he not just as entitled to put his point as someone else who posts about soda bread or dog worming (Both of which are of interest to me, by the way) Is it the case that anyone who posts a view about forums that some don't agree with be be similarly told they don't have to stay and their view is of no interest to others.


I agree with that and people are well within there rights to raise these maters but similarly, if somebody complains about off topic material boring them, should we not equally be allowed to ask them why they trouble themselves to read the off topic material if it annoys them so much. Especially that they would go to the trouble of complaining about it. There is after all a huge amount of motorhome related material posted every day.


----------



## iandsm (May 18, 2007)

*Re: forums*



clodhopper2006 said:


> iandsm said:
> 
> 
> > quote]
> ...


----------



## duxdeluxe (Sep 2, 2007)

clodhopper2006 said:


> You claim to find off topic threads very boring yet you read them. You must be reading them in order to be bored by them. Why do you not simply confine yourself exclusively motorhome threads and thus illiminate your boredom?


True.... I think most people automatically filter what they want to read without even thinking about it. I scan the titles of the threads and if it seems interesting it gets read, if not, it doesn't. Seemples!! It also serves as a reminder to all that the better worded the title, the more likely a request for help will be responded to...........


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

*Re: forums*



iandsm said:


> Absolutely, but the post I referred to didn't ask why they troubled to read the material, it simply invited them to slink off if they did't like it.


My appologies I took it you were refering to my post.


----------



## iandsm (May 18, 2007)

*Re: forums*



clodhopper2006 said:


> iandsm said:
> 
> 
> > Absolutely, but the post I referred to didn't ask why they troubled to read the material, it simply invited them to slink off if they did't like it.
> ...


Thanks Clodhopper, I think Duxdelux makes good points, If people are selective in what they read and posters were more accurate in subject/post titles this would help in that there would be less cause for complaint. But no one is perfect.


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: forums*



iandsm said:


> quote
> 
> Opinions are great but why start the insults --thats what I don't understand :wink:





> Yes, no place for insults. I thanked this poster because I agree its a valid point and the OP sould be allowed to make it. Of course, I did not realise you thought his post was insulting to you.


Not Insulting to me personally :wink: but to our Members --we are a friendly bunch most of the time and long may that remain :BIG:


----------



## xgx (Oct 14, 2005)

Rosbotham said:


> .... Instead half way through we've drifted off into curry recipes for the slow cooker.


Oh no we haven't! .... Oh yes we have! .... Oh !!!!!!!!........

It wasn't drift ... as the OP said, "The topics can vary from cooking recipes..." which obliged (  ) me to make mention.... apposite!

Smile and the day is yours....

(now off to do me pasties :lol: :lol: )


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

There have been 53 repies to this post none of which have anything to do with Motor Homes. I have read all 53 and it has stopped me perusing the real MH forums, such as Fiat Ducato Transmission problems, as often as I like to.

It would be ironic if aa post complaining about the posting of non mH related topics becomes a best seller - well not as best selling as the one started by andy to which I refered above.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*MHF*

Hi

The other thing of course is that many "off topics" are actually relevant. For example, an internet dongle is not really motorhome related yet to many motorhomers, the dongle is top of the accessories list!

Russell


----------



## chrisgreen (Jan 13, 2008)

doing a curry in a slow cooker,is so wrong.
how do you sear the meat ,and fry the onion's,in a slow cooker????????

chris


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

To avoid this going off-topic again, let's discuss here.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

IMO the forum represents a multitude of different channels (as suggested earlier in comparison with TV), like many I read those where the title interests me and do not take much notice of those that do not.

We use Sky in the same way - watch what we are interested in and gloss over those that don't. So to us MHF is like an alternative form of communication and education. But it only costs £10 per annum c/w Sky £20 per month (we opted out of movies, sports. Disney etc.) - so to us MHF represents excellent value.

I strongly believe that all of us have the right to express our own opinions providing those are not defamatory, obscene, racist etc (as defined in the rules). I also believe, from experience, that often what we write is perfectly clear and unambiguous to us when we write it, but others read things differently and may not agree.

To me the wide range of subjects is of interest - I may not be a soda bread fanatic, but if I was I would feel well supported by the opportunities that exist on MHF. Similarly, I do not keep dogs but have at times found some threads to be of interest. I do not believe I have ever encountered processional caterpillars (yet) but the thread on the pet section gave me some really useful information.

I would NEVER encourage people to look elsewhere - the forum reflects, or should do, the wishes of the largest number but should be able to accommodate the widespread views of virtually every member with the provisos mentioned earlier (there are some people who enjoy racist, obscene comments - but not me!).

So I would encourage everyone to take part - and to use the opportunities in whatever way they wish, when they wish and how they wish. My only request is not to phrase comments in a way that may cause offence - and that is never totally predictable.

I hope that I do not need to duck at that point! But those are my thoughts so I feel I can express them here.

Dave


----------



## Vita (May 16, 2005)

Motorhomefacts is like a member of my family ... Vita


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Yes- think we should concentrate on motorhoming stuff

not stuff like "smelly dried salt cod"
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-352626-.html#352626
:wink:


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Nice one Telbell :lol: :lol: :lol: 

tony


----------



## tonygel (Nov 17, 2008)

*motorhome chit chat*

I know i do not say much on here, but i just had to put fingers to keyboard on this one.
This is directed to the OP. If i see your van anywhere near mine i will move on very smartish. :evil:


----------



## duxdeluxe (Sep 2, 2007)

Oh come on, everyone is entitled to their opinion but let's keep it polite. I think that comment was unnecessary, unconstructive and did not contribute anything to what has been thus far a well intentioned (on all sides) and well mannered thread.

I personally don't really agree with the OP but can see his point and have said so but I think that you should really judge people a little differently, IMHO.


----------

